# a backpacking necesity



## DFletch (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey there, My name is Devon and I live in Sandusky, Ohio. I go up to Stowe all the time to snowboard and ski and I love the area for backpacking too. My family's been into everything from snowshoeing to rock climbing and we've been fortunate enough to experience those things while growing up. I've been planning a trip with some friends up to Spruce Peak just outside of Burlington July, and I was wondering if anyone might have any suggestions on a good place to get freeze dried food? It would be greatly appreciated, We don't need much more for the trip. Also if anyone has had any expierience hiking Spruce Peak If you know of any good places to camp near by that help us out too. We were thinking maybe underhill park, but were not sure if they have camping or not. Thanks for the help again guys!!!


----------



## catskills (May 7, 2010)

Eastern Mountain Sports

Years ago there was store in Keene, NY that sold all sorts of freeze dried food.  The store and its owner was written up in National Geographic.  They even had a bag of freeze dried water.  ;-)  

If you like backpacking, I would STRONGLY suggest you consider hiking the Adiondacks Marcy dam up past Avalanche Lake and then onto one of the high peaks from there. There use to be a great place to camp just the other side of Avalanche Lake.  This area of the Northeast was my personal favorite for backpacking.

Enjoy


----------



## Angus (May 7, 2010)

catskills said:


> If you like backpacking, I would STRONGLY suggest you consider hiking the Adiondacks Marcy dam up past Avalanche Lake and then onto one of the high peaks from there. There use to be a great place to camp just the other side of Avalanche Lake.  This area of the Northeast was my personal favorite for backpacking.
> 
> Enjoy



Would strongly second that recommendation. There is a wilderness camp ground at the trail head that I've stayed at before. only did marcy but area was pretty spectacular. marcy is not a particular strenuous hike IMO.

re: Stowe area. there is a state campground near a lake/dam in waterbury that my sister/husband rave about.


----------



## SkiDork (May 7, 2010)

Hey Devin - welcome to the board.

My family used to own a beautiful Lyman boat, made in Sandusky.


----------

